# The Gigaleak 7: Switch SDK from 2015/More Internal Documents



## Spencer Everly Studios (Dec 22, 2020)

​As the day goes on, an unexpected leak from Nintendo has occurred once more, with documents and a Switch SDK from 2015. Of course, links are illegal to post by the way, so we won't provide any details on where the leak is at. Here are some highlights from the leak:





> Neimod, a 3DS Scene hacker, has been approached by Nintendo and has been hired by force to work for them (Not kidding, they threatened him and stuff).






> A device now known as the "Switch ST" from early on in development was made during production and was going to be backwards-compatible with the Nintendo 3DS.






> Nintendo had a specific plan if the public found out that Neimod was hired, which is confirmed by this Twitter tweet:



nintendo has a specific PR plan for 'if' the public finds out that they hired a hacker from the homebrew scene pic.twitter.com/Zs3n7OoeCd— Kaitlyn Molinas (@Katy_Mayy) December 22, 2020
​
That is all for now. If anything gets updated, I'll edit this thread.


----------



## orangy57 (Dec 22, 2020)

One of the files in the leak has a screenshot of the 3DS hacking conference, and it shows the Nintendo person's entire Chrome window with a few GBATemp tabs open.

if you're reading this, hey undercover nintendo guy!


----------



## izy (Dec 22, 2020)

Orangy57 said:


> One of the files in the leak has a screenshot of the 3DS hacking conference, it shows the Nintendo person's entire Chrome window with a few GBATemp tabs open.
> 
> if you're reading this, hey undercover nintendo guy!


one of the files is just a got ontop of helicopter blades having ramen
its in the switch folder


----------



## Hatena (Dec 22, 2020)

Orangy57 said:


> One of the files in the leak has a screenshot of the 3DS hacking conference, it shows the Nintendo person's entire Chrome window with a few GBATemp tabs open.
> 
> if you're reading this, hey undercover nintendo guy!


imagine some guy at nintendo browsing this place lol


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 22, 2020)

> Neimod, a 3DS Scene hacker, has been approached by Nintendo and has been hired by force to work for them (Not kidding, they threatened him and stuff).



This is really fucking aggravating.
Forced labor or face consequences?
Who the fuck do these pieces of shit think they are, seriously?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2020)

Now I want a Switch ST.


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Dec 22, 2020)

Isn't Switch just a rebranded Nvidia X1 Tablet?

Nvidia announced the cancellation of the X1 Tablet just a few months before the Switch's announcement, so it was suspicious to said the least.


----------



## Harsky (Dec 22, 2020)

"Cyber attack on Nintendo averted"

Ummm....


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 22, 2020)

Gigaleak #27, Sakura revealed to almost sell off mario to Tiger electronics till recovery from tainted cocaine.  Meanwhile, I'm still struggling to find any usable prototypes etc I just wanna play that shit.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 22, 2020)

Hatena said:


> imagine some guy at nintendo browsing this place lol


We already know they do. They're welcome to browse this place for all they want.


----------



## tech3475 (Dec 22, 2020)

stranno said:


> Isn't Switch just a rebranded Nvidia X1 Tablet?
> 
> Nvidia announced the cancellation of the X1 Tablet just a few months before the Switch's announcement, so it was suspicious to said at least.



Afaik, it wasn’t the exact same hardware, e.g. extra gig RAM. Plus obviously the OS is different.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2020)

Hatena said:


> imagine some guy at nintendo browsing this place lol


They send review codes for their games to gbatemp.
I bet they are reading this post now.
Edit: And if they do, where is Metroid Prime 4!!??


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 22, 2020)

Nintendo's plans and fears (assuming this is not a test exercise/done just to show the risk management people they are thinking about something then what they put speaks to what they fear) there are quite amusing.

I am not a fan of twisting the arm but generally most companies, gov agencies and the like have learned that picking up those with hard won skills does tend to beat hoping they appear out of university.
I am also not sure console hackers have ever turned around or called in dox type attack in retaliation for anything. I guess as a theoretical risk, though it does read more like they fear the hacker known as 4chan.
Accelerate efforts... possible but the will was always there.
Underground. Kind of already is. Most have learned to only release stuff when they have something, and maybe keep a few in reserve to dodge further patches. Unless they mean it means their bug bounty will no longer be as effective.


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Dec 22, 2020)

I mean, if they were looking to avoid the kind of backlash and exposure this would cause, I'm surprised at how much of an 'own-goal' this is.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2020)

It seems the entire security of the Nintendo Switch is useless now.
Anyone could produce their own game cartridge since the keys got leaked.
This leak is easily the most damaging to Nintendo. The entire security of the Switch is useless and anyone could produce their own game cartridge since the keys were leaked. This also wouldn't be able to be fixed as doing so would cause all released games to become unusable.— Forest of Illusion (@forestillusion) December 22, 2020


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Dec 22, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> It seems the entire security of the Nintendo Switch is useless now.
> Anyone could produce their own game cartridge since the keys got leaked.
> https://twitter.com/forestillusion/status/1341347387894243330



Ohhhhh, boy. Break out the butter, Dingodile, we's gonna make popcorn. Shit's about to go down.

EDIT: Ohh, of course.

Someone tested the leaked keys and they didn't match. The private key apparently changed sometime between the files in this leak and the launch of the system. So close.— Forest of Illusion (@forestillusion) December 22, 2020


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 22, 2020)

Hey Nintendo

Go fuck yourself.  These moves do not gain PR friendly moves for you.  Nor does it encourage people to support you

Neimod fucked up somewhere though. A good hacker should never be accessible nor have any digital shadow linking back to their IRL profe


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 22, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> It seems the entire security of the Nintendo Switch is useless now.
> Anyone could produce their own game cartridge since the keys got leaked.
> https://twitter.com/forestillusion/status/1341347387894243330


Does that mean we might start seeing Switch flashcarts?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> Does that mean we might start seeing Switch flashcarts?


Probably could have, but the keys don´t match. 
They changed the private key between the files in this leak and the launch of the system.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2020)

... Is this turning out to be a Leave Nintendo a Message Thread.

If so, then Nintendo, I'm eagerly awaiting your Switch Pro version.
Don't leave an Etrian Odyssey fan hanging, so please include actual Stylus support and, dare I say it, Autostereoscopic 3D functionality for Handheld Mode.

Otsukaresama-deshita.


----------



## raxadian (Dec 22, 2020)

stranno said:


> Isn't Switch just a rebranded Nvidia X1 Tablet?
> 
> Nvidia announced the cancellation of the X1 Tablet just a few months before the Switch's announcement, so it was suspicious to said at least.



Ever heard of the Nvidia Shield TV?

Not the first "almost official clone" the Gamecube also had one.

While the tablet was not made the Shield TV hardware is close enough.


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Dec 22, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Ever heard of the Nvidia Shield?
> 
> Not the first "almost official clone" the Gamecube also had one.


I have an Nvidia K1. The fire-proof version of the original Shield.


----------



## Burorī (Dec 22, 2020)

Still no PRODINFO key thingy or whatever bullshit leaking? Damn... A man just wants to go back online without buying another console...


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Dec 22, 2020)

tomasowa said:


> ... Is this turning out to be a Leave Nintendo a Message Thread.
> 
> If so, then Nintendo, I'm eagerly awaiting your Switch Pro version.
> Don't leave an Etrian Odyssey fan hanging, so please include actual Stylus support and, dare I say it, Autostereoscopic 3D functionality for Handheld Mode.
> ...



If it is, I've a message to leave to them, too, tbh:

"You had a good thing going with "VIRTUAL CONSOLE" on Wii, Wii U, & 3DS. "NINTENDO SWITCH ONLINE" is now and has been lackluster in comparison. These piecemeal offerings are offensive to your user base and bring shame upon your house. What once was "LEAVE LUCK TO HEAVEN" is now a shadow of itself."

"Wii、Wii U、3DSで 「VIRTUAL CONSOLE」  を使って良いことをしました。 「NINTENDO SWITCH ONLINE」は現在、そして比較してつやがありません。 これらの断片的な製品は、ユーザーベースに不快感を与え、家に恥をかかせます。 かつて「LEAVE LUCK TO HEAVEN」だったものが、今ではそれ自体の影になっています。"

I hope they can forgive Google Translate.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 22, 2020)

They can do whatever they wants because they have the rights but they aren't going to stop the piracy, unfortunately. Never was and never will, no matter what. As long as technology exist so are hacker team! That's simple!


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Dec 22, 2020)

Next thing that'll be leaked will be internal documents that link Nintendo and the yakuza, it's the only thing that's missing


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 22, 2020)

Yes, because piracy totally killed game and console sales before. Oh wait.


----------



## Flame (Dec 22, 2020)

This leaks are getting better and better.

in the next leaks you all know find out im cheating on @AmandaRose with @p1ngpong to find out what GBAtemp next moves are because i work for Nintendo. only for @AlanJohn to stab me in the back. with one of @Foxi4 soldering iron. where @DinohScene finds me and takes me to an underground doctor called @x65943 who happens to be a lover of @AmandaRose too.


----------



## Daufirson (Dec 22, 2020)

Hatena said:


> imagine some guy at nintendo browsing this place lol



     Can you imagine Nin not watching gbatemp?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2020)

Why is Nintendo getting so many leaks recently?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 22, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> It seems the entire security of the Nintendo Switch is useless now.
> Anyone could produce their own game cartridge since the keys got leaked.
> https://twitter.com/forestillusion/status/1341347387894243330


Actual Switch flashcard when? Bet some team in East Asia is on it already.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 22, 2020)

Flame said:


> This leaks are get better and better.
> 
> in the next leaks you all know find out im cheating on @AmandaRose with @p1ngpong to find out what GBAtemp next moves are because i work for Nintendo. only for @AlanJohn to stab me in the back. with one of @Foxi4 soldering iron. where @DinohScene finds me and takes me to an underground doctor called @x65943 who happens to be a lover of @AmandaRose too.


tinysolderingguy likes this.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lang_Kasempo said:


> Why is Nintendo getting so many leaks recently?


Because everyone is working from home. Less security there, probably.


----------



## lemonmaster (Dec 22, 2020)

Holy fuck. This is nauseating.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2020)

lemonmaster said:


> Holy fuck. This is nauseating.


O-O _Wtf 
_


----------



## MiiJack (Dec 22, 2020)

Nintendo Ninjas really exists


----------



## Flame (Dec 22, 2020)

lemonmaster said:


> Holy fuck. This is nauseating.



Thats the life of any person living in 2020. neimod was head of his time


----------



## ZoNtendo (Dec 22, 2020)

lemonmaster said:


> Holy fuck. This is nauseating.


They care about their hardware security way more than they actually should


----------



## Dartz150 (Dec 22, 2020)

So now we know that Nintendo has spies all around the world chasing hackers and doing write ups of what they do 24/7?
Now that's something you won't expect from a familiy-friendly company such as Nintendo... this has gone further than any of their C&D's or masive youtube takedowns, Nintendo is really evil when it comes to "protect" their intellectual property O_O


----------



## brunocar (Dec 22, 2020)

This shit is fucking psychotic, what the fuck is wrong with nintendo, poor neimod


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2020)

I love Nintendo games. But I don't love Nintendo as a company


----------



## Mr.Faq2015 (Dec 22, 2020)

lemonmaster said:


> Holy fuck. This is nauseating.




I wonder if this kind of shet is actually illegal, specially knowing that many """"hackers"""" can be underage

Edit:

To Nintendo: get a grip for once and L I S T E N to the words in this thread. Also bring Virtual Console back ffs


----------



## Justinde75 (Dec 22, 2020)

Whats funny is that people will still find ways to defend nintendo after shit like this


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 22, 2020)

Dartz150 said:


> So now we know that Nintendo has spies all around the world chasing hackers and doing write ups of what they do 24/7?
> Now that's something you won't expect from a familiy-friendly company such as Nintendo... this has gone further than any of their C&D's or masive youtube takedowns, Nintendo is really evil when it comes to "protect" their intellectual property O_O


I'm sure (/hope) its not that bad. It's probably from a *forced* interview from him to qualify if he's up for the job and boy howdy it looks like he is.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 22, 2020)

There's something so interesting about the hacker that is so good at doing something so 'wrong,' that they get a job out of it from the very people they've been getting the better of.


----------



## peteruk (Dec 22, 2020)

lemonmaster said:


> Holy fuck. This is nauseating.



Further surveillance discovered the target spending much time at The Fun Society arcade in Coney Island with his friends Romero, Mobley, Trenton and Darlene.... furthermore a young seller of illicit cds was seen leaving the arcade by the name of Cisco

Surveillance photo shows the above team infiltrating N systems


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2020)

Nintendo after hiring hackers and no one found out: *Relaxed* "Ahhh.... crisis averted....."
Nintendo after Gigaleak 7: "IT'S NOT AVERTED, IT'S NOT AVERTED!"


----------



## Keylogger (Dec 22, 2020)

The story is that Nintendo is browsing gbatemp to learn how to hack their own console


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 22, 2020)

That is absolutely insane.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2020)

lemonmaster said:


> Holy fuck. This is nauseating.


WHAT THE FUCK?! LITERALLY SPYING ON PEOPLE?!

That's sick. That's actually sick.

Edit: Yeah, I think I've just decided to never buy another Nintendo product or game again, not brand new atleast. From now on, I'll make sure I buy my shit second hand, just to make sure Nintendo make no money from my purchase, if I ever buy one of their products again.


----------



## pozo (Dec 22, 2020)

lemonmaster said:


> Holy fuck. This is nauseating.


...so horrible


----------



## |<roni&g (Dec 22, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> It seems the entire security of the Nintendo Switch is useless now.
> Anyone could produce their own game cartridge since the keys got leaked.
> https://twitter.com/forestillusion/status/1341347387894243330



Omg the post I've been waiting to read. Sounds like like my newer model switch & lite may be usable soon. Got them last Xmas and haven't even been online, only played most of link's awakening & that's it. No hack & paid online = useless tendo console


----------



## Dartz150 (Dec 22, 2020)

|<roni&g said:


> Omg the post I've been waiting to read. Sounds like like my newer model switch & lite may be usable soon. Got them last Xmas and haven't even been online, only played most of link's awakening & that's it. No hack & paid online = useless tendo console



Read the update, these are old keys that currently don't match with the actual keys, so unfotunatelly no.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Dec 22, 2020)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Next thing that'll be leaked will be internal documents that link Nintendo and the yakuza, it's the only thing that's missing


Nintendo is the Yakuza.


----------



## |<roni&g (Dec 22, 2020)

Dartz150 said:


> Read the update, these are old keys that currently don't match with the actual keys, so unfotunatelly no.



There's my bubble burst


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 22, 2020)

I wonder if the guys at Nintendo when looking over sites like GBAtemp ever look at some of the things the hackers have accomplished and think, "well done, shame we never actually officially implemented that."  For example I would think they must have some respect for how we can play any GameCube game on the Wii U without issue.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 22, 2020)

I wonder what their internal plans are for dealing with leaks.


----------



## raxadian (Dec 22, 2020)

Justinde75 said:


> Whats funny is that people will still find ways to defend nintendo after shit like this



They have the legal right to defend their IP, but Blackmaul is such an ugly word...


----------



## Mikemk (Dec 22, 2020)

Lv44ES_Burner said:


> EDIT: Ohh, of course.
> 
> https://twitter.com/forestillusion/status/1341360433215639553


Even if they were valid keys, it would be easy for Nintendo to fix.  They'd just have to whitelist all previous and upcoming games, and require a different key for games not on the whitelist.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Dec 22, 2020)

Orangy57 said:


> One of the files in the leak has a screenshot of the 3DS hacking conference, and it shows the Nintendo person's entire Chrome window with a few GBATemp tabs open.
> 
> if you're reading this, hey undercover nintendo guy!


Just like meet the spy, they could be you, they could be me! They could even b-


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2020)

The name of the stalking operation: "Belgian Waffle"...
Sounds almost like a meme.


Spoiler


----------



## dpad_5678 (Dec 22, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> This is really fucking aggravating.
> Forced labor or face consequences?
> Who the fuck do these pieces of shit think they are, seriously?


I still don't understand, though. Reverse engineering is completely legal, so what legal recourse does/did Nintendo have? Isn't it the same reason why Nintendo is completely unable to legally go after Smealum?


----------



## Andy2001 (Dec 22, 2020)

Nintendo is about to fuck our shit up!


----------



## TheZander (Dec 22, 2020)

They were probably just looking for hacks themselves. I think around 70 percent of Nintendo employees pirate the games because of dev opposition to fulfill.


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Dec 22, 2020)

And to think they hired smealum..

I remember when he was approached by the ninjas and went on a long absence on Twitter, it was obvious they got him

But I never imagined it would be this.

Like, wow, that tweet where he was using the Homebrew channel in front of the Nintendo headquarters really did not age well.
It was a stunt to gain public trust and dang, it worked really well


----------



## RacsoSakuraba (Dec 22, 2020)

dpad_5678 said:


> I still don't understand, though. Reverse engineering is completely legal, so what legal recourse does/did Nintendo have? Isn't it the same reason why Nintendo is completely unable to legally go after Smealum?



Well, if you read the terms and conditions of the 3DS (Oh yes, I read them) there is a part that prohibits doing reverse engineering with it lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 22, 2020)

Flame said:


> This leaks are getting better and better.
> 
> in the next leaks you all know find out im cheating on @AmandaRose with @p1ngpong to find out what GBAtemp next moves are because i work for Nintendo. only for @AlanJohn to stab me in the back. with one of @Foxi4 soldering iron. where @DinohScene finds me and takes me to an underground doctor called @x65943 who happens to be a lover of @AmandaRose too.


Hey not my fault everyone loves me


----------



## pedro702 (Dec 22, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> It seems the entire security of the Nintendo Switch is useless now.
> Anyone could produce their own game cartridge since the keys got leaked.
> https://twitter.com/forestillusion/status/1341347387894243330


can someone make 32gb cartridges of some switch games like wolfentein 2? wolfenstein youngblood?doom eternal? oh i would like it very much and i would buy them for sure xD


----------



## leon315 (Dec 22, 2020)

linuxares said:


> We already know they do. They're welcome to browse this place for all they want.


Probably Nintondo's employees are even subbed to Gbatemp and perhaps they are even active tempers *Among us:

Nintendo employee: Mods here kinda sus, many tempers sus too! they will never know we we are, *let's find out how many leaks are on public?


----------



## djpannda (Dec 22, 2020)

This makes me wonder if this is not the reason why there has not been a lot of competition on the switch scene.


----------



## Fred Molyneux (Dec 22, 2020)

I wonder how many Nintendo ninjas are watching over TX guys?


----------



## ZoNtendo (Dec 22, 2020)

djpannda said:


> This makes me wonder if this is not the reason why there has not been a lot of competition on the switch scene.


An insane amount of individual/team had the original bootrom exploit before it inevitability leaked


----------



## djpannda (Dec 22, 2020)

ZoNtendo said:


> An insane amount of individual/team had the original bootrom exploit before it inevitability leaked


how many of those team had secret pep talks with the big N (with NDAs.)


----------



## osm70 (Dec 22, 2020)

RacsoSakuraba said:


> Well, if you read the terms and conditions of the 3DS (Oh yes, I read them) there is a part that prohibits doing reverse engineering with it lol


Something being against the Terms and Condition doesn't automatically make it illegal, though.


----------



## ZoNtendo (Dec 22, 2020)

djpannda said:


> how many of those team had secret pep talks with the big N (with NDAs.)


Maybe the next leak will answer that 

(just joking)


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2020)

RacsoSakuraba said:


> Well, if you read the terms and conditions of the 3DS (Oh yes, I read them) there is a part that prohibits doing reverse engineering with it lol


Which I believe would be an illegal term to put into T&C in (atleast) Europe, as people are allowed to do with their device whatever they wish.
Suing someone for reverse engineering a device they own would probably get thrown out of court.


----------



## djpannda (Dec 22, 2020)

ZoNtendo said:


> Maybe the next leak will answer that


:::sqiunts eyes::: anyone can be on the Big N's payroll at this point


----------



## dpad_5678 (Dec 22, 2020)

RacsoSakuraba said:


> Well, if you read the terms and conditions of the 3DS (Oh yes, I read them) there is a part that prohibits doing reverse engineering with it lol


True, but that can't legally jeopardize someone. That just voids your warranty.
I'm guessing either Nemoid was publishing confidential and/or copyrighted material, or it's another empty threat from Nintendo that will never work (like them sending a C&D or whatever they did to someone who handmade and used a logo that had the letters "DK").


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 22, 2020)

zupi said:


> And to think they hired smealum..
> 
> I remember when he was approached by the ninjas and went on a long absence on Twitter, it was obvious they got him
> 
> ...


Smea sold out? Where is your source


----------



## deSSy2724 (Dec 22, 2020)

WHAT!!!! They really think they can stop a hacker for doing  his work, hacking things? Its like you want to stop water flow/existence..... even if the water evaporated, its location is till on Earth just in different form and it will come back (its always the same amount of water in existence, just different forms) and you simply cant stop this.

He should sue them, seriously.... that is unacceptable, doing things like that

NIntendo, if you actually did your own job/mind your own business, things like this (leak and all that) wouldnt happen.


----------



## ZoNtendo (Dec 22, 2020)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Smea sold out? Where is your source


Nintendo had the files used in the exploit and are from October 2014 (afaik), and the exploit was released in November


----------



## weatMod (Dec 22, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> This is really fucking aggravating.
> Forced labor or face consequences?
> Who the fuck do these pieces of shit think they are, seriously?


come on is it really any surprise,
 all their   hardware is made by foxconn
have you  heard about the conditions in those places, suicide nets on the roofs should tell  you all you need to know
 they are essentially forced labor camps why would you think something like this would  be out of  line for their code of ethics


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 22, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Why is Nintendo getting so many leaks recently?



Hint: Perhaps, ex workers at Nintendo got fired or layoff and decided to leaks it?  *¯\_(ツ)_/¯*


----------



## Goku1992A (Dec 22, 2020)

You guys have to look at both sides here. Nintendo has every right to have security measures to prevent piracy on their system. I guess what I'm saying is Nintendo has a huge catalogue but they are not using the switch to it's full potential but when you mod the system you are actually utilizing the full capabilities

My only complaint to Nintendo has been the price of their games they need to be more affordable. .


----------



## Stwert (Dec 22, 2020)

Hatena said:


> imagine some guy at nintendo browsing this place lol



Of course they do. Is there a better place to trawl around, looking at what people are getting up to with their hardware? Not as far as I’m concerned


----------



## Soulsilve2010 (Dec 22, 2020)

Is it true they even stalked the guy like detectives on top of intimidation and threats?How is that legal?Maybe because they are a big company with money.


----------



## SodaSoba (Dec 22, 2020)

how creepy is that neimod & smealum slide show presentation, jesus nintendo how about being a little less evil


----------



## osm70 (Dec 22, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> You guys have to look at both sides here. Nintendo has every right to have security measures to prevent piracy on their system. I guess what I'm saying is Nintendo has a huge catalogue but they are not using the switch to it's full potential but when you mod the system you are actually utilizing the full capabilities
> 
> My only complaint to Nintendo has been the price of their games they need to be more affordable. .




Yes, they of course have every right to secure their products from hackers. But do they have any right to quite literally stalk people?


----------



## AnimeIsDead (Dec 22, 2020)

Surveillance footage of Nintendo Ninjas. If they ask to come in and play don't let them.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 22, 2020)

lol hi nintendo


----------



## weatMod (Dec 22, 2020)

ZoNtendo said:


> They care about their hardware security way more than they actually should


>surveillance didn't reveal any visitors entering or leaving the residence

JFC , they are surveilling  dudes house !

>only additional activity included a trip to a bank and restaurant  (alone)

>trip to restaurant
>ALONE

 JFC this is sad


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 22, 2020)

dear nintendo stop fucking around with fan games if you acted more like sega people would like you more and let gamefreak hire the fan game devs instead of c&ding and suing them to oblivion this is not how you get positive PR or how you prevent these leaks you should work along side fan game devs not fight them OH AND MAYBE ON YOUR NEXT CONSOLE DO LIKE Microsoft and do a paid sandboxed dev mode and maybe just maybe we'll stop hacking your consoles


----------



## weatMod (Dec 22, 2020)

peteruk said:


> Further surveillance discovered the target spending much time at The Fun Society arcade in Coney Island with his friends Romero, Mobley, Trenton and Darlene.... furthermore a young seller of illicit cds was seen leaving the arcade by the name of Cisco
> 
> Surveillance photo shows the above team infiltrating N systems


MR. R.O.B. ot


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2020)

weatMod said:


> >surveillance didn't reveal any visitors entering or leaving the residence
> 
> JFC , they are surveilling  dudes house !
> 
> ...


As fucked up it is that Nintendo did this, and as sad it is to make fun of someone going to a restaurant alone, this is pretty funny, not gonna lie.


----------



## djpannda (Dec 22, 2020)

StarGazerTom said:


> As fucked up it is that Nintendo did this, and as sad it is to make fun of someone going to a restaurant alone, this is pretty funny, not gonna lie.


well to be fair, it just says went to a restaurant alone... could of been to pick up food..... Doesn't matter leave the man alone... !


----------



## Goku1992A (Dec 22, 2020)

osm70 said:


> Yes, they of course have every right to secure their products from hackers. But do they have any right to quite literally stalk people?



I'll put it this way....

FBI stalk drug dealers and drug lords for a long period of time and build up a case against them. I think that's how Nintendo got SXOS they stalked them for a long period of time and then swooped in when they felt the time was right. I'm not saying it's right but when you are a person of interest you can expect that any entity will stalk you to a certain degree.


----------



## osm70 (Dec 22, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> I'll put it this way....
> 
> FBI stalk drug dealers and drug lords for a long period of time and build up a case against them. I think that's how Nintendo got SXOS they stalked them for a long period of time and then swooped in when they felt the time was right. I'm not saying it's right but when you are a person of interest you can expect that any entity will stalk you to a certain degree.


It makes sense when the FBI does that. Or you know, any other law enforcement agency. But why should a gaming company be allowed to?


----------



## djpannda (Dec 22, 2020)

osm70 said:


> It makes sense when the FBI does that. Or you know, any other law enforcement agency. But why should a gaming company be allowed to?


because its Nintendo


----------



## proflayton123 (Dec 22, 2020)

Flame said:


> Thats the life of any person living in 2020. neimod was head of his time



Damn, this is some real modern witch hunt kinda stuff


----------



## paulttt (Dec 22, 2020)

Hello Nintendo, I'm really good hacker of switch Pro, please pay me 7,000,047 UGD.


----------



## RobXcore (Dec 22, 2020)

Nintendo deserves this all the way. Just look how they treat their customers, joycon drift, paying full price for ports, shitty Switch UI, weak perks for online subscribers, etc. I love Nintendo and their games, but they need to step up their game and actually compete with the other companies.


----------



## Ryccardo (Dec 22, 2020)

@Spencer Everly Studios, thanks for writing this yourself - thought the name was familiar and it turns out you're the one who posted on youtube the nintendogs soundtrack! 

For whoever was afraid of me not having written the article - Yes, I have downloaded them and will post hashes tomorrow

By the way here's Marcan's (of Team Twiizers fame) reaction: Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/marcan42/status/1341330839993339905


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 22, 2020)

remember this is a public forum, website,

stuff you post here can be read by anyone, even if they don't have an account

if anything it makes nintendos job easier and cheaper, let us figure out all the flaws and exploit them, and do most of the tedious stuff, post all the info on how it works online (forums/github), so they just can just bulk patch with software updates...


now they can save cost by only having to pay their devs to make patches.......


----------



## Darkworld92 (Dec 22, 2020)

weatMod said:


> >surveillance didn't reveal any visitors entering or leaving the residence
> 
> JFC , they are surveilling  dudes house !
> 
> ...



lol.. can't believe this is real, the best thing about the leaks is that they simply show Nintendo's true colors.


----------



## Izual Urashima (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm from Belgium. This attack on a Belgian "hacker" is dubious on many, many, _many_ levels.

The first move will be to simply stop using, buying or condoning any Nintendo products in the present or near future, at least until I'll get more information on this. The second one will be to dig a bit to see if Neimod isn't actually someone close to me (which may be, according to Nintendo's information) and to see if he fares well, for obvious reasons. Then I'll act accordingly.

Dick move, Nintendo. *VERY* dick move.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 23, 2020)

Fuck you shittendo. Just... go fucking die in a hole. You're just the worst.


----------



## cashboxz01 (Dec 23, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> It seems the entire security of the Nintendo Switch is useless now.
> Anyone could produce their own game cartridge since the keys got leaked.
> https://twitter.com/forestillusion/status/1341347387894243330


Ahahaa them AliExpress carts will be coming soon


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2020)

_A device now known as the "Switch ST" from early on in development was made during production and was going to be backwards-compatible with the Nintendo 3DS._

I wanted that add-on and even thought Nintendo would release since it felt right for the Switch.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dodain47 said:


> It seems the entire security of the Nintendo Switch is useless now.
> Anyone could produce their own game cartridge since the keys got leaked.
> https://twitter.com/forestillusion/status/1341347387894243330


Fuck... Fake Switch game cards about to inundate the market.

That's why I stopped buying GBA carts. Too many fakes out there.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 23, 2020)

Boesy said:


> _A device now known as the "Switch ST" from early on in development was made during production and was going to be backwards-compatible with the Nintendo 3DS._
> 
> I wanted that add-on and even thought Nintendo would release since it felt right for the Switch.
> 
> ...


They don't work... Someone tested the leaked keys and they didn't match. The private key apparently changed sometime between the files in this leak and the launch of the system. So close.— Forest of Illusion (@forestillusion) December 22, 2020


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 23, 2020)

Time for switch flashcards!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> Time for switch flashcards!





linuxares said:


> They don't work... https://twitter.com/forestillusion/status/1341360433215639553


----------



## RacsoSakuraba (Dec 23, 2020)

dpad_5678 said:


> True, but that can't legally jeopardize someone. That just voids your warranty.
> I'm guessing either Nemoid was publishing confidential and/or copyrighted material, or it's another empty threat from Nintendo that will never work (like them sending a C&D or whatever they did to someone who handmade and used a logo that had the letters "DK").





StarGazerTom said:


> Which I believe would be an illegal term to put into T&C in (atleast) Europe, as people are allowed to do with their device whatever they wish.
> Suing someone for reverse engineering a device they own would probably get thrown out of court.



Try to see it from this point: They are investigating a possible case of technology theft where a Chinese company could be doing their thing (not wanting to offend users there if they read me <3).

Obviously exaggeration, but it can be a case or something like that, suspicions of creating devices that violate and allow the software to run and make a profit (ahem OS SX ahem), all corporations do things (and much more...) like that and Nintendo is a holding company, so at the end of the day it will not be the exception.

Scary? ABSOLUTELY YES. Abnormal? for nothing in such a case.



osm70 said:


> Something being against the Terms and Condition doesn't automatically make it illegal, though.



I said it more as a curious fact but it all depends on the legislation in which it is.


----------



## cashboxz01 (Dec 23, 2020)

Boesy said:


> _A device now known as the "Switch ST" from early on in development was made during production and was going to be backwards-compatible with the Nintendo 3DS._
> 
> I wanted that add-on and even thought Nintendo would release since it felt right for the Switch.
> 
> ...


nothing wrong with buying fake ones imo, as long as the game is no longer in production, and the price is relatively cheap, and you know you're not getting authentic. you can easily store carts in case something happens to the console (which is likely considering the switch build quality isn't that great to begin with)


----------



## raxadian (Dec 23, 2020)

cashboxz01 said:


> nothing wrong with buying fake ones imo, as long as the game is no longer in production, and the price is relatively cheap, and you know you're not getting authentic. you can easily store carts in case something happens to the console (which is likely considering the switch build quality isn't that great to begin with)



The Keys don't work.  Evidently even older model Switchs got that changed. Also the old keys would still be on a blocklist from firmware 1.X on anyway.


----------



## Ecchi95 (Dec 23, 2020)

A 2015 Switch SDK would practically be no different than the final Wii U SDK. Not interested.

This gigaleak is shit. I want source code leaks for GameCube games as a followup to the Nintendo 64 game source code.


----------



## MurraySkull (Dec 23, 2020)

Ecchi95 said:


> A 2015 Switch SDK would practically be no different than the final Wii U SDK. Not interested.
> 
> This gigaleak is shit. I want source code leaks for GameCube games as a followup to the Nintendo 64 game source code.


And I would like more protos, including from Summer CES 1992.


----------



## Lightyose (Dec 23, 2020)

Plot Twist: This Nintendo employee is pretending to be loyal to Nintendo, but they're actually spying on Nintendo for their next move and do what's called: a pro gamer move.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Dec 23, 2020)

Ecchi95 said:


> A 2015 Switch SDK would practically be no different than the final Wii U SDK. Not interested.
> 
> This gigaleak is shit. I want source code leaks for GameCube games as a followup to the Nintendo 64 game source code.


(It's completely different, they rewrote pretty much everything.)


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Dec 23, 2020)

I wonder how many folks in the switch scene are being investigating currently.

The switch lite should have been the Switch ST with the ability of playing switch games but at lower res.



ZachyCatGames said:


> (It's completely different, they rewrote pretty much everything.)


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Dec 23, 2020)

stalking, sounds about right


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 23, 2020)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> stalking, sounds about right


Read like a boring and basic PI background report to me.
Finances, living arrangements, personal relationships, skills, employment, routine, deviations from routine...
Less ninja and more some local ex policeman got paid £50 an hour to sit in their car with a camera and notepad, and scan through public records and social media.

Whether it was warranted or not is a matter for debate. Active threat as far as Nintendo was concerned... maybe.

Re: Imagine hiring the hackers to work for you.
As mentioned earlier schools don't necessary crank out the hackers, indeed most education is all about stifling the kind of mindset that really works here.


Though there are longer forms of this 


Bit of a puff piece for their activities but does cover a lot.

Re: Nintendo browsing here.
Nintendo likely have two main interests in following here
1) Occasionally some of the hackery news gets released and collated here. Some of the hackers doing it also maintain generally active accounts which can also be useful.
If they care about cheats (there was that pokemon wifi peeking program*) and ROM hacks (debatable) then might have something more. 
2) While hackers are scary when a person I know to have minimal technical abilities (mainly because I get tapped to do their IT) wanders up to me and mentions a little device they got for their kid's DS that they copied a bunch of games onto so they don't have to buy any new games all with zero prompting from me (the only people I have properly spoken to about flash carts in real life were other members of the site when we met up to go to that Switch launch event, and that was maybe three sentences at best while we were waiting to go in) then you know that represents a percentage of their bottom line at some level, or a least something to curb.
The average person following this thread probably pays little attention to the guide followers other than when they breach containment from the noob paradise threads but Nintendo surely do.

*Nintendo/gamefreak had seemingly not made it past page 2 of the big book of security and broadcast pokemon selections in plaintext while the other player could still select theirs. One little program to basically act as a glorified packet filter later (and hundreds, which itself is dozens of times what anything else ever got, of reports on filetrip from concerned/no fun pokefiends about how the program was "illegal") and yeah.


----------



## Ampersound (Dec 23, 2020)

lemonmaster said:


> Holy fuck. This is nauseating.


It's hard to believe the Nintendo Ninjas have been real all along..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RacsoSakuraba said:


> Well, if you read the terms and conditions of the 3DS (Oh yes, I read them) there is a part that prohibits doing reverse engineering with it lol


Company ToS aren't actual laws you know.


----------



## Arck (Dec 23, 2020)

lemonmaster said:


> Holy fuck. This is nauseating.


a bit radical just for a video game console, did they stored some nuclear code inside?


----------



## leseratte (Dec 23, 2020)

RacsoSakuraba said:


> Well, if you read the terms and conditions of the 3DS (Oh yes, I read them) there is a part that prohibits doing reverse engineering with it lol



Why do you think a piece of paper with "terms and conditions", that you see after buying an object, has any legal value?

If I sell a book and put into that book a note that says "Terms and conditions: Anyone who reads this book must send me $100." can I then sue anyone who buys and reads the book without giving me another 100 dollars?

No, I can't. Nintendo shouldn't be able to do that either. If I buy that book, I can open it, take it apart, tinker with it, remove some pages or add my own pages or text or whatever to the book. Why should it be different with a 3DS? I buy a 3DS, I do with it what I want, and I take a look at how it works, and add my own code to it. Simple.


----------



## smf (Dec 23, 2020)

Ampersound said:


> Company ToS aren't actual laws you know.



Contract law exists though.



leseratte said:


> If I buy that book, I can open it, take it apart, tinker with it, remove some pages or add my own pages or text or whatever to the book. Why should it be different with a 3DS? I buy a 3DS, I do with it what I want, and I take a look at how it works, and add my own code to it. Simple.



As long as you keep your book to yourself you can do whatever you want with it. But if you take a book and modify it and distribute that copy, then you've broken copyright law.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 23, 2020)

paulttt said:


> Hello Nintendo, I'm really good hacker of switch Pro, please pay me 7,000,047 UGD.


Love your avatar..... Did you ever get that pigeon out of that guys bank account?


----------



## leseratte (Dec 23, 2020)

smf said:


> As long as you keep your book to yourself you can do whatever you want with it.



The hackers also kept their modified 3DS to themselves. They just took what they added (exploit / their own code) and published that. They never published a combined work.

The additional text or data I write into the book, I could as well legally publish that as long as I don't also publish the original book text. And even if I did, I can also sell the modified book. I just can't sell additional copies. It is perfectly legal to buy a book, add some of your own text to it, then sell that book again.

And yes, contract law exists, but in order to use that you'd need to read and agree to that contract BEFORE buying a 3DS / book, basically, make the SALE of the 3DS only happen if the consumer agrees to the contract. When I go into a Gamestop and buy a 3DS, I don't remember signing a contract not to violate the EULA.


----------



## smf (Dec 23, 2020)

leseratte said:


> They just took what they added (exploit / their own code) and published that.



Which the DMCA/EUCD and other similar laws says you're not supposed to do.

If they kept their exploit to themselves, then it's the same as your book example. You can do whatever you want with it.

Nintendo can point to the DMCA and point to the T&C. You might be able to argue out of it, or you might not.
Most people prefer not to go to court to find out.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reverse_engineering#United_States

If the terms are a surprise to you, then ask for a refund.


----------



## leseratte (Dec 23, 2020)

Where's that written? The only thing I know of, and which Nintendo tried to use in their documents was the "unauthorized access to a computer system" thing.

The thing is, it's not unauthorized. If I am the OWNER of a 3DS and I bought it without signing a specific contract like an NDA, then I'm the person who can authorize people (like myself) to modify it. It's mine. And I am allowed to distribute whatever I wrote into the book I bought.

And if I write a piece of software that happens to abuse a bug in Nintendo software and exploit that, then that software I wrote is still MINE, is under MY copyright, and I can publish it however I want.

EDIT: I'm not saying that I couldn't get sued. You can sue anyone for anything. I'm just saying that adding conditions AFTER the sale is not allowed, and these conditions can be ignored.


----------



## pedro702 (Dec 23, 2020)

leseratte said:


> Where's that written? The only thing I know of, and which Nintendo tried to use in their documents was the "unauthorized access to a computer system" thing.
> 
> The thing is, it's not unauthorized. If I am the OWNER of a 3DS and I bought it without signing a specific contract like an NDA, then I'm the person who can authorize people (like myself) to modify it. It's mine. And I am allowed to distribute whatever I wrote into the book I bought.


it doesnt work like that lol you can just sell mario pictures or any stuff that has copyright laws to it.

just because you draw it or write it on a book you bought you cant make money of it, or else anyone would buy a book, copy it to a empty book and then sell it cheaper since they wrote it lol.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 23, 2020)

monkeyman4412 said:


> linuxares said:
> 
> 
> > They don't work... https://twitter.com/forestillusion/status/1341360433215639553
> ...




look at the time of both posts...


----------



## leseratte (Dec 23, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> it doesnt work like that lol you can just sell mario pictures or any stuff that has copyright laws to it.
> 
> just because you draw it or write it on a book you bought you cant make money of it, or else anyone would buy a book, copy it to a empty book and then sell it cheaper since they wrote it lol.



WTF? That's not what I said. Nobody talked about COPYING a book.

I can buy a book, and write ADDITIONAL stuff into that one book, and sell that book ONCE. That's called "Exhaustion of intellectual property rights" and is, of course, allowed -> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exhaustion_of_intellectual_property_rights
Or I take just my own stuff that I wrote myself on my own, and copy and sell that however much I want.


----------



## pedro702 (Dec 23, 2020)

leseratte said:


> WTF? That's not what I said. Nobody talked about COPYING a book.
> 
> I can buy a book, and write ADDITIONAL stuff into that one book, and sell that book ONCE.
> Or I take just my own stuff that I wrote myself on my own, and copy and sell that however much I want.


well to sell alot of stuff you might need a license, since it has to be rated and so on, selling even stuff you make in house to the public legally needs a license specially if it sells more than 1 unit.

because taxes and laws and such.


----------



## leseratte (Dec 23, 2020)

Yeah, you need to pay taxes. What does that have to do with the legality of selling a book that I bought and added some of my own content to?

Of course you need to adhere to any laws applying to selling stuff in general ...


----------



## pedro702 (Dec 23, 2020)

leseratte said:


> Yeah, you need to pay taxes. What does that have to do with the legality of selling a book that I bought and added some of my own content to?
> 
> Of course you need to adhere to any laws applying to selling stuff in general ...


to pay taxes you need a legal license to sell said product, if its a book you need to get it rated and see if it doesn't contain any illegal stuff on it, if its an electronic needs to pass the safety checks and so on, to get there you need your product approved for public sale in the first place before reaching the taxes departments.

you can sell your used items just fine because all those items already passed the approval laws before you bough them.


----------



## leseratte (Dec 23, 2020)

I don't need a license to sell a book, at least not in Germany. Not sure how it works in the US. I just need to find a publisher who agrees to print it. Or I publish an eBook, with a hardcopy through Amazon Print. No license or rating needed.

Same as I don't need a license or pay taxes on a hypothetical 3DS exploit that I created on my own and released it to the public for free.

But the question on which licenses I need to sell my own book wasn't the question here.


----------



## pedro702 (Dec 23, 2020)

leseratte said:


> I don't need a license to sell a book, at least not in Germany. Not sure how it works in the US. I just need to find a publisher who agrees to print it. Or I publish an eBook, with a hardcopy through Amazon Print. No license or rating needed.
> 
> Same as I don't need a license or pay taxes on a hypothetical 3DS exploit that I created on my own and released it to the public for free.


are you for real?
publishers will do all the legal stuff for you from certification to everything, same for amazon to make an ebook, while you don't do the work the publishers do be it amazon or a regular one, they cant just put anything out there until they read it and approve it.


----------



## leseratte (Dec 23, 2020)

Okay, one step further, I can write an eBook myself, take that eBook file, and put it on my own website behind a PayPal link. No other company or publisher or Amazon or legal entity will ever read my eBook, other than my customers.

Yes, that is legal as well. As long as I pay taxes on my income, the government won't give a fuck. And yes, if I had a book printer, I could print hardcopies of that book myself and ship them to paying customers. But that's still not the point. We were discussing that EULAs that are added after a sale are not enforcable, and I can install MY OWN SOFTWARE like an exploit on MY OWN DEVICE THAT I OWN.


----------



## raxadian (Dec 23, 2020)

The best selling consolers have mostly been the most hacked with a few exceptions.  

The Nintendo Nes was so hacked that some countries only ever got the pirate clones.

The Sega Genesis was the second most popular console of it's generation and the most pirated of its generation. In fact is theorized Sega would have sold about ten million consoles Worldwide more if Sega Genesis clones were not a thing.  Even up to the early 2010s you could still get Sega Genesis clones that play most games.

Also the real Sega Genesis copy protection was terrible to start with.

The playstacion due to using CDs and just needing to be chiped to be pirated is the first or second most pirated videogame console of all time. Is also the best selling videogame console of it's generation.


The PS2, Oh God the PS2..

The Wii.

PS3.

The 3DS...

And I could get going...


----------



## pedro702 (Dec 23, 2020)

leseratte said:


> Okay, one step further, I can write an eBook myself, take that eBook file, and put it on my own website behind a PayPal link. No other company or publisher or Amazon or legal entity will ever read my eBook, other than my customers.
> 
> Yes, that is legal as well. And yes, if I had a book printer, I could print hardcopies of that book myself and ship them to paying customers. But that's still not the point. We were discussing that EULAs that are added after a sale are not enforcable, and I can install MY OWN SOFTWARE like an exploit on MY OWN DEVICE THAT I OWN.


imagine that you modify an electronic and then it exploded  and if it was proven that it was modified you would be the one responsible for all the damage and have to take responsibility for it since insurances would not pay for anything, since you modified it, therefore you lost all safety measures it had.

there is alot of tricky stuff that can happen, also i doubt any hacking team pays any taxes, that is all probably under the radar imo.


----------



## leseratte (Dec 23, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> imagine that you modify an electronic and then it exploded and if it was proven that it was modified you would be the one responsible for all the damage and have to take responsibility for it since insurances would not pay for anything, since you modified it, therefore you lost all safety measures it had.



Yes, that is correct. If my negligence causes a device to explode, I sell it, and it explodes *because of my modifications* then a court could maybe force me to pay the damages that occurred. But the modification and the selling itself was still perfectly legal. They would sue me for causing damage, not for illegally modding a device.

Or do you think all these smartphone repair shops send every repaired device to a government entity to verify it's still safe? These aren't authorized by the manufacturers either, are they?

And hacking teams don't need to pay taxes on their hacking BECAUSE THEY DON'T SELL THEIR MODS. They publish them for free. No income => no taxes.

But now you're even further from the topic. Running your own software on a 3DS doesn't cause it to explode.


----------



## Ryccardo (Dec 23, 2020)

@leseratte and friends, all very valid reasonings (and great reminder of consumer rights) but they miss the basic point that the license on any Nintendo console from Wii to WiiU applies to the optional online services, not the system itself


----------



## leseratte (Dec 23, 2020)

Yeah, that's the legal end result, since Nintendo can't legally put any restriction on how I use the 3DS itself. But they are definitely trying to make it sound like they had the legal ability to do that. See the 3DS EULA at §1 https://www.nintendo.com/consumer/info/en_na/docs.jsp?menu=3ds&submenu=ctr-doc-eula  - it says stuff like "You may not ..., reverse engineer ... any portion of the Software ... unless otherwise permitted by law."

So yeah, it's allowed by law since I OWN this particular 3DS but they make it sound like it isn't.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 23, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> imagine that you modify an electronic and then it exploded  and if it was proven that it was modified you would be the one responsible for all the damage and have to take responsibility for it since insurances would not pay for anything, since you modified it, therefore you lost all safety measures it had.
> 
> there is alot of tricky stuff that can happen, also i doubt any hacking team pays any taxes, that is all probably under the radar imo.


but what if the manufactuor puts a small explosive inside to trip wen code is modified? is it the hackers fault then?


----------



## paulttt (Dec 23, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Love your avatar..... Did you ever get that pigeon out of that guys bank account?



https://pigeonsarentreal.co.uk/


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2020)

Hector Martin talks about the time when he did advising work for Nintendo in 2015.
He shared some information on how Nintendo approached bushing during the Wii era:
Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/marcan42/status/1341330850894368768


----------



## ZipMartin (Dec 23, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> but what if the manufactuor puts a small explosive inside to trip wen code is modified? is it the hackers fault then?



LOL that sounded so far fetched but hasn't something like that already happened? If I'm not mistaken, the Xbox 360 had the security measure of bricking the console by burning a fuse or something like that if the installation of an older firmware version was detected.
In that case the owner accepts the risk of damage when modding their system, and the author of the modding software warns of that risk and takes no responsibility, especially if it's given for free.

But if Microsoft had put a real bomb or something that could potentially hurt someone or cause a fire or something that would be insane and they would definitely have to take responsibility.


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Dec 23, 2020)

The Nintendo mafia is livid
Most tweets were deleted

This is not like the Capcom leak where they copyright claimed the images they made the author delete the full tweets


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 23, 2020)

ZipMartin said:


> LOL that sounded so far fetched but hasn't something like that already happened? If I'm not mistaken, the Xbox 360 had the security measure of bricking the console by burning a fuse or something like that if the installation of an older firmware version was detected.



NO

the 360 uses efuses to store its crypto keys, whether the console is retail or devkit , and for version revocation (you can't downgrade to an older nand backup)
this is used by the hypervisor, which controls all of the security features on the 360, and runs in parallel with the cpu

efuses are burned when updating boot loaders or the dashboard, so you can't downgrade if it turns out it was exploitable, if you try anyway you'll  get a lockdown  counter mismatch as ldv increments by 1 every kernel,bootloader,and dashboard update, your nand must match your cpu ldv (dashboard, kernel, and bootloaders have different lockdown counters too)  or you'll get a mismatch at boot, and get the christmas tree lights

efuses are literally  just like Write once read many rom ( 360 has 96 bytes of efuses, 768 bits total)


this system is very sturdy and foolproof and works well when implemented correctly , the 360 was hacked because of ONE programming flaw done in one dash version back on  October 31, 2006 (its microsoft's own fault), if it wasn't for Microsoft even rgh wouldn't work because it still relies on the old 4532  kernel/dashboard (and rgh bypasses your efuses!)

its not surprising that Nintendo now utilizes them in the switch, as they are very cheap to implement and work very well if done right, when you don't use off the shelf parts and leave rcm loading features accessible

Nintendo should be upset with themselves, nobody would ever try to boot rcm mode on a switch so we can just leave it in even though its an NVIDIA chipset that's used in  many smartphones and tablets, and has plenty of documentation....



for fucks sake you just needed your own ntrboot style implementation instead,  remember nintendo pays nvidia to make the soc for the switch,  all Nintendo had to do is tell nvida to remove rcm, or lock it down with a custom version


thats what happens when you don't think outside the box, or you believe that your consumers just as  naive as you


----------



## Kopimist (Dec 24, 2020)

After this, taking down all those rom sites, legal actions against Team Xecuter etc etc (the list goes on) Nintendo has lost me as a customer. Stalking somebody for making free exploits is crossing the line. Especially when said exploits dont even directly enable piracy in anyway shape or form.

Do I still like Nintendo products? Yes of course, but any products I buy will be purchased used. I'm not giving this company another dime. I'm just done with their crap over the years (especially lately).


----------



## Hambrew (Dec 24, 2020)

WOOOOOO SWITCH SOFTMODS ARE COMING BOIS!


----------



## Milenko (Dec 24, 2020)

Hambrew said:


> WOOOOOO SWITCH SOFTMODS ARE COMING BOIS!



Does anybody actually read?


----------



## anhminh (Dec 24, 2020)

Seriously, Nintendo seem to effortlessly piss off the hacking scene more than any of their competitor did.


----------



## RacsoSakuraba (Dec 24, 2020)

leseratte said:


> Why do you think a piece of paper with "terms and conditions", that you see after buying an object, has any legal value?
> 
> If I sell a book and put into that book a note that says "Terms and conditions: Anyone who reads this book must send me $100." can I then sue anyone who buys and reads the book without giving me another 100 dollars?
> 
> No, I can't. Nintendo shouldn't be able to do that either. If I buy that book, I can open it, take it apart, tinker with it, remove some pages or add my own pages or text or whatever to the book. Why should it be different with a 3DS? I buy a 3DS, I do with it what I want, and I take a look at how it works, and add my own code to it. Simple.





Ampersound said:


> It's hard to believe the Nintendo Ninjas have been real all along..
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Well, if you two read the full post, you would read my comment responding to others where I said that I seemed more curious than anything else, not for nothing did I end up with a "lol", lel


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 24, 2020)

Kopimist said:


> After this, taking down all those rom sites, legal actions against Team Xecuter etc etc (the list goes on) Nintendo has lost me as a customer. Stalking somebody for making free exploits is crossing the line. Especially when said exploits dont even directly enable piracy in anyway shape or form.



I am struggling to understand this mindset.

As far as directly enabling things then while that might get juices flowing a bit more than boring homebrew (which itself they would still classify as some form of threat to them -- homebrew = emulation for most and they do sell emulated copies of games) then behind the scenes in most scenes before it then those that might have had a public "piracy is the worst" facade were anything but.

On TX. Would have preferred they didn't (they were doing good work that the homebrew scene did not care to) get pinged but seems like a standard part of the game really and they were a bit blatant about it all so no great shocker there.

But back to "stalking" (it really did not seem like it, just standard run a background check/investigation of a party) I am struggling to see the ill deed aspect of it all.

I find this little document cache amusing and a nice insight into mindsets (at least at the time -- 5 years for the most part might as well be a whole new company most of the time) but evidence of some kind of great malfeasance... yeah not even close for me.

If Nintendo lost me as a fan (not that I would ever have particularly classified myself as one) it is because they drove off the third parties that made their best consoles what they were, dabble in censorship and their last few goes around have been boring as you like and marred by gimmicks for me that I can't even use to experience games of the day -- exclusives are not things I relish in games but PS3 or 360 you could have generally experienced what games had to offer at the time. GC, PS2 or xbox much the same.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 24, 2020)

I guess nintendo is tired of our shit, 

If you don't want our shit, don't sell us shit!


----------



## gamesquest1 (Dec 24, 2020)

damn I always knew my lampshade didn't have eyes when I bought it, screw you Nintendo

but on a more serious note I do remember at one point someone really really trying to push me to install a game for them on their 3DS, it came off as kinda weird as I had basically said " sorry I don't install or offer any games when I hardmod consoles" but they just kept pushing saying "maybe you can just install 1 game to get me started, Pokemon or Mario or something" I remember at the time thinking it was weird, I wonder if it was a Nintendo ninja.


----------



## jesus96 (Dec 24, 2020)

Hopefully ST comes the next year as the pro model


----------



## SaberLilly (Dec 24, 2020)

gamesquest1 said:


> damn I always knew my lampshade didn't have eyes when I bought it, screw you Nintendo
> 
> but on a more serious note I do remember at one point someone really really trying to push me to install a game for them on their 3DS, it came off as kinda weird as I had basically said " sorry I don't install or offer any games when I hardmod consoles" but they just kept pushing saying "maybe you can just install 1 game to get me started, Pokemon or Mario or something" I remember at the time thinking it was weird, I wonder if it was a Nintendo ninja.



Sounds like the secret shoppers we get at Jack In The Box, they deliberately ask for something we aren't supposed to do to see if we do it anyway just to make the sale. 

Anyway, nintendo's way of dealing with with hackers/the homebrew scene in general is MEGA draconian, if they don't want people to homebrew systems, then they need to find a way to incentivize the community into not doing it, OR just allow people to do it anyway as long as what said homebrewer is doing is considered legal. Like turning the switch into a Windows/Linux Ultratablet.


----------



## ChibiMofo (Dec 24, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> They can do whatever they wants because they have the rights but they aren't going to stop the piracy, unfortunately. Never was and never will, no matter what. As long as technology exist so are hacker team! That's simple!



Right, because as long as criminals exist, thieves will steal from Nintendo no matter what! They will also excuse their criminal behavior by blaming evil Nintendo for shutting down websites run by criminals that "love" Nintendo's products so much that they want everyone to not have to pay for them.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Dec 25, 2020)

SaberLilly said:


> Sounds like the secret shoppers we get at Jack In The Box, they deliberately ask for something we aren't supposed to do to see if we do it anyway just to make the sale.
> 
> Anyway, nintendo's way of dealing with with hackers/the homebrew scene in general is MEGA draconian, if they don't want people to homebrew systems, then they need to find a way to incentivize the community into not doing it, OR just allow people to do it anyway as long as what said homebrewer is doing is considered legal. Like turning the switch into a Windows/Linux Ultratablet.


yeah Microsoft seem to have found the answer, just let people make home-brew for their own consoles, once you have a viable sandbox mode for people to play in and run emulators and stuff the inevitable piracy that usually comes with un-authorised homebrew efforts is much less likely to appear as most of the super talented devs are content playing in the development mode sandbox

granted microsoft dont have much to fear from emulators and such, while Nintendo more heavily rely on reselling old retro games I guess there is that factor to discourage Nintendo while Microsoft can basically only benefit and garner sales from home-brew and emulators of content they wouldn't be allowed to sell anyway so its no loss for them only gains


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 25, 2020)

I wonder how Nintendo reacted to this thread.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 25, 2020)

koohiiwonomimasu69 said:


> I wonder how Nintendo reacted to this thread.



Something along the lines of this:


----------



## zoogie (Dec 25, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> Something along the lines of this:
> View attachment 239336


And this is how we reacted to that gif:

https://github.com/zoogie/new-browserhax-XL
https://github.com/MrNbaYoh/safecerthax
https://www.3dbrew.org/w/index.php?title=3DS_System_Flaws&curid=95&diff=21358&oldid=21355


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 26, 2020)

i was looking through some of the leaked files, they had a ppt presentation about smea and yellows8, they had a picture of neimod in it...,yellows8, smea and sky3ds team were to good for the Nintendo Bureau of Investigation apparently


Spoiler


----------

